# World Timer : Frederique Constant vs Baume et Mercier



## dominus (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear all, 

A noob here to the world of horology. 

I am very much interested in the FC Worldtimer (the model with the map on the dial with the blue alligator strap).

However, would like to hear your thoughts in comparing against the B&M world timer model.

I understand FC has their in-house movement, and is around one third cheaper, but other than that, what are the other differences I should know and understand ?

Happy holidays and blessed Christmas everyone!

Thank you.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Posting pics would be helpful so that people will know exactly which models you are referring to. Not knowing these myself, going on what you have said, the FC seems like a much better deal (without having seen the dials). If it has a manufacture movement (as opposed to ETA) and it is 1/3 cheaper, this would seem to go a long way in making the decision, unless you much prefer the looks of the B&M.


----------



## jojee (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's an image of the Baume Worldtimer in question:



I actually love the look of the Baume, it's very clean and I think easier to read than the FC. It's essentially the same function of the FC: worldtimer, day/night indicator and everything is controlled by the crown. This one is significantly higher as stated above at $7900 retail.

While the FC is an in house movement, the B&M is housed with a La Joux-Perret movement specially made with for this watch.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Both would be excellent choices. I agree that the BM has a dial that is easier to read.


----------



## Tom1977 (Feb 14, 2013)

IMHO the FC is much better value because they are in house movements and in terms of finishing FC will definitely match B&M at least, if not exceed. FC is building an exquisite reputation as the number one value for money brand


----------

